# Flux or anyone -- question about gastric emptying study, etc.



## hyacynth26 (Mar 3, 2002)

Can you tell me more about gastric emptying studies and colonic transit studies? I am having some of these studies done this week and know nothing about them.  Also can a gastric emptying study be done on the same day as a colonoscopy -- before the scope? This is how they have it scheduled and I have my doubts about it. I appreciate your response.


----------



## phyllisfin (Jan 27, 1999)

I was supposed to have the gastric emptying test some weeks back, but lack of appetite precluded my doing it. Acording to i nfo I got, you have to eat an egg sandwich, peaches and drink milk -- then they follow the movement. I was tld it could take a couple of hours. Seems strange to do this before a colonoscopy since you have to be "empty" to do that test. Maybe the test is the other way round, i.e., colonoscopy first and then the gastric emptying. Check with your doctor or person doing the test. P hyllis


----------



## hyacynth26 (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks for your reply. I worry about this -- the order CAN'T be right.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Try posting this in the Irritable Bowel Syndrome section. I think more people will see it.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Can you tell me more about gastric emptying studies and colonic transit studies?


The test is typically as Phyllis described. If your emptying were abnormal, the test taker may want to hold you over. but generally only two hours are needed, so it shouldn't prevent you from having the colonoscopy later that same day....However, if your emptying is really abnormal, you might get dyspepsia from eating the test meal. Generally, that's the reason the test is being done.Since this is just gastric emptying, then it has nothing to do with testing colonic motility. It is possible to run the scan into the rest of the gut, but only one center (Temple in Philadelphia) does this.There is another type of scan which use sitz markers for testing colonic motility but it doesn't sound like you are getting that.A colonoscopy also has nothing to do with colonic motility.


----------

